#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-11
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Reminder: meeting tomorrow... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-07-12
<dscassel> There's not much on the agenda, so if you have
<dscassel> ideas/comments/questions/thoughts/whatever you want to talk about
<dscassel> related to the LoCo, show up and let us know.
<dscassel> (Or ping me outside the meeting. That's cool too)
<gord_> hello radio
<gord_> wow, guess it really *was* a short meeting...
<dscassel> gord_: Tomorrow. :)
<dscassel> Although, if I can help (I'm heading out in a few minutes, mind you).
<gord_> early by a day... sigh
<gord_> often, it seems, something comes up and then by the time I remember, hours have gone by and I've missed it again
<gord_> thanks anyway Darcy
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-12
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<dscassel> Meeting in 1/2 an hour.
<dscassel> I'm heading to Kwartzlab if any KW people want to join me there. (Looking at you, BobJonkman :)
<hakimsheriff> Helloe everybody
<BobJonkman> O Hai, dscassel
<BobJonkman> Just got home to Elmira.  Feeling a bit baffed, would rather be NIFOC
<hakimsheriff> Have a meeting in 15 minutes, right?
<BobJonkman> By ourselves, if necessary
<fhassouneh> hello everyone
<BobJonkman> Hi there, fhassouneh
<fhassouneh> Hi BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> I'm thinking dscassel is in transit to #kwartzlab, so he may not yet be at a terminal (that's his irssi presence in the channel)
<dscassel> Back!
<dscassel> Meeting in 10
<BobJonkman> Yay!
 * BobJonkman is looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-07-12
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman :)
<dscassel> Like I said, not a lot on the agenda.  Anybody want to add anything?
<BobJonkman> How about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<dscassel> Oh yeah!
<dscassel> Mentioned it last time, but it bears repeating.
<BobJonkman> Should be on now...
<BobJonkman> Ah, I guess the last session today ended at 5:00pm EDT
<dscassel> Runs all week!
 * BobJonkman grabs a last-minute beverage, and prepares to compute outside on the back deck
<dscassel> Hold on, denting the meeting.
<dscassel> (People should follow @UbuntuWaterloo on twitter/identica, btw. That's me).
<dscassel> (There's no Ubuntu Canada account, but people can use !ubuntuca on identica or #ubuntuca on Twitter.
<dscassel> Meeting start! Introductions are in order.
<dscassel> Who are you? Where are you from? What are you doing for/with Ubuntu?
<dscassel> I'm Darcy, in Waterloo. I'm the LoCo contact for Ubuntu Canada, and run events and stuff here in town.
<fhassouneh> I'm Fouad, from st johns, NL. I study computer engineering and I work in signal and image processing
<hakimsheriff> I am Hakim Sheriff, in Montreal,  I distribute "Powered By Ubuntu" STickers for System76 (Temporarily not since I am moving) and I try to help here and there.
<dscassel> Awesome! Welcome, fhassouneh.
<txwikinger> o/
<dscassel> Is there much of an Ubuntu community in St John's? Any LUGs or anything?
<dscassel> Hi, hakimsheriff :)
<hakimsheriff> Hi Fouad!
<fhassouneh> I think most of my Data structures class use ubuntu
<fhassouneh> but we dont have any community here
<hakimsheriff> Hey dscassel
<fhassouneh> hi hakimsheriff
<fhassouneh> hey dscassel
<dscassel> Cool. U Waterloo's CS and Math departments are all ubuntu now. :)
<txwikinger> dscassel: rgreening is in St. Johns
<dscassel> Mass Call! KombuchaKip sipherdee IdleOne Kulag cyphermox Jaguar james_w willwh johanbr MylesBraithwaite zeroedout FiReSTaRT Kamondelious ryanakca zul !
<dscassel> (Sorry, forgot earlier)
<dscassel> Meeting start!
<fhassouneh> oh thats interesting, cz st. john's is a small city, so i definitly met him before
<dscassel> Introduce yourselves if you could. :)
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. My name's Kip. I'm the principle developer behind the Avaneya project, a cerebral science fiction game for Ubuntu (www.avaneya.com).
<KombuchaKip> I'm from White Rock, British Columbia, and sometimes Vancouver.
<dscassel> Hi Kip. :)
<FiReSTaRT> hey darcy\
<BobJonkman> BobJonkman is Bob Jonkman from Elmira, ON, just north of Waterloo
<FiReSTaRT> dropped in for a couple, but watching copa america
<FiReSTaRT> chile playing peru
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Hey man. Check out what the Avaneya VikingExtractor pulled out yesterday. This is a real pic. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=197342&d=1310504995
<BobJonkman> KomuchaKip: I get "You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. "
<BobJonkman> /.../ KombuchaKip: I get "You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. "
<hakimsheriff> BobJonkman: You need to login to the Forums
<hakimsheriff> to be able to see it
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: Ubuntu forum I think you have to sign in to see message attachments.
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: Huh. Is that all rendered, or just the lander superimposed on Mars photos?
 * BobJonkman grumbles about yet more logging inning
<KombuchaKip> dscassel / BobJonkman: It's real. Very exciting. Details on how we got it out here: https://www.avaneya.com/temp/Avaneya%20Crew%20Handbook.pdf
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: That you certainly don't need to login for.
 * txwikinger is on his way
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: That's cool. I was assuming Avaneya was just the game.
<dscassel> See you soon, txwikinger :)
<dscassel> Okay, we don't have much of an agenda today, but we should get started...
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: It is, but we needed the Viking Lander images to make the material shaders realistic.
<dscassel> Events!
 * BobJonkman grumbles that he has to log into http://ubuntuforums.org and not https://ubuntuforums.org
<BobJonkman> Sorry.
<dscassel> Ubuntu Global Jam is coming up September 2-4.
<dscassel> We're going to host a jam here at Kwartzlab (the hackerspace in KW)
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: Don't worry. Soon we'll have them all in PNG for you to download.
<dscassel> There seemed to be interest in hosting one in Toronto at Free Geek, but I haven't heard what's going on with that.
<dscassel> I need to hunt down a point contact person there.
<dscassel> If people want to run one, it's pretty fun.
<dscassel> Not as easy as an Ubuntu Hour, but a great way to get people contributing to the project.
<dscassel> Anybody running (heard about) other Jams?
<dscassel> I'm assuming that's a no.
<zeroedout> nope :)
<hakimsheriff> nope
<fhassouneh> nope
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Nothing in Montreal?
<hakimsheriff> dscassel: not sure
<dscassel> (Quebec has its own loco, but I like to know these things so I can tell people about them if they ask. :)
<hakimsheriff> Im not very involved with Ubuntu Quebec
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Still haven't made it out to an Ubuntu hour, eh?
<hakimsheriff> not really,
<hakimsheriff> im currently VERY busy
<dscassel> MagicFab's a good guy.  I'm looking forward to meeting him next month. :)
<BobJonkman> Are you going to MagicFab, or is MagicFab coming to KW?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'm going to Montreal. :)
<dscassel> Anyway, Ubuntu Developer Week is on this week in #ubuntu-classroom.
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<dscassel> If you're interested in programming for or on Ubutu, it's a great place to learn about different technologies and techniques.
<fhassouneh> Thanks a lot dscassel
<dscassel> no problem, fhassouneh :)
<dscassel> Hope it's helpful.
<dscassel> I've attended in the past.
<dscassel> I kinda forgot about it this week (doesn't help I'm at work when it's going).
<fhassouneh> oh ok, it should be interesting
<dscassel> I'll probably fire up Lernid and have it running in the backround at work.
<dscassel> Ubuntu Vancouver's Randall Ross is running a similar event: Ubuntu Community Week.
<dscassel> Similar, but about building the community.
<sipherdee> dscassel: thanks for mentionning it again, i am back from vacation so i will check #ubuntu-classroom.
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommunityWeek
<dscassel> No problem, sipherdee :)
<dscassel> It's July 18-22 in #ubuntu-classroom.
<dscassel> (Although I think they're pushing Lernid, because you get slides and it's easier for non-technical people).
<cgroza> Too late for the meeting?
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<dscassel> cgroza: Nope! We're still going.
<dscassel> Although we're coming to the end of the posted agenda.
<dscassel> Anybody else running, know of events they'd like to talk about?
<BobJonkman> Is the Ubuntu CD Bribery Program still on?
<dscassel> Assuming the answer is no, anything I can do to convince you it's a good idea?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, but no bites.
<dscassel> Ubuntu CD Bribery Program is I will send you a package of 10 CDs if you run an Ubuntu Hour in your town, and post pictures/blog about it.
<dscassel> A bargain!
<dscassel> I'll probably throw in stickers and buttons too. :D
<BobJonkman> Maybe I can distribute some CDs at events like the Guelph Web Makers Meetup and the KW Design/Developers Meetup
<hakimsheriff> Be Right Back,
<dscassel> Ubuntu Hours are fun and easy! You just find a nice cafe somewhere, advertise when you're going to be there (twitter/identica/forums/the mailing list/loco.ubuntu.com)
<dscassel> And people show up! You meet other cool Ubuntu people! And you can make nefarious plans for release parties and whatnot. :D
<dscassel> Or you dont' have to talk about ubuntu at all, if other things come up.
<dscassel> Totally informal.
<dscassel> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour/
<BobJonkman> And we have one in KW next Wednesday
<dscassel> Yup!
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I brought CDs for you to KWLUG, but you weren't there. :(
<dscassel> I'll have some to give you next week.
 * hakimsheriff is back!
<dscassel> yay!
<BobJonkman> *grins* because #gwmm is tomorrow...
<BobJonkman> But #kwdm is the week after Ubuntu Hour
<dscassel> BobJonkman: You should be here! I've got them in my car. :)
<BobJonkman> That'll teach me...
<dscassel> fhassouneh: You should totally run an Ubuntu Hour in St John's.
<dscassel> Anything else anyone wants to talk about?
<fhassouneh> dscassel: I think its a great idea, i think i'll run one soon, i just need some information and ill definitely find some ppl to help me here
<dscassel> fhassouneh: Great!
<dscassel> Yeah, see if you can get in touch with rgreening. :D
<dscassel> And let me know if you have any questions about it. There's really nothing to it.
<fhassouneh> ok i think it will be a fun experience
<dscassel> We gotta get one going regularly in Linuxcaffe in Toronto. I should poke the Free Geek guys.
<fhassouneh> by the way all the computers at memorial univerity have ubuntu 8.04 installed on them
<dscassel> fhassouneh: Yeah, that's where U Waterloo is too.
<fhassouneh> dscassel: yeah thats awesome
<dscassel> I'm just happy I'm able to run Ubuntu at work now.  No more Windows! :D
<BobJonkman> I've been running rogue Ubuntu at work for about 6 months.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'm making it possible for other developers to run Ubuntu at work too. :D
<BobJonkman> Need Virtual Box to run WinXP for MS-only apps like OneNote and Exchange (because the Exchange server is too damaged to properly deal with UTF-8 in SMTP)
<dscassel> Our old IDE is Windows-only.  I'm making a new cross-platform one based on Eclipse. :D
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah. I need IE for a few things still.
<dscassel> I installed Crossover Pro trial to get Office running because I need to mark up Word docs sometimes.
<dscassel> (I'm thinking the meeting is pretty much over, btw. But I'll be around for a bit if anyone wants to chat)
<BobJonkman> I'm hoping the money argument will win over management types to adopt Linux - no OS license fees, no server license fees, no application license fees...
<dscassel> BobJonkman: For us, we support Linux for our customers, but developers aren't testing it.
<BobJonkman> Maybe we should form a special interest group, the Ubuntu Rogues
<fhassouneh> nice to meet everyone today, sand I'll keep u all updated about the ubuntu hour :)
<fhassouneh> have to go now
<dscassel> Getting developers developing on Linux cuts down on embarassing bugs.
<BobJonkman> Bye fhassouneh!
<dscassel> See you, fhassouneh. thanks for coming out. :)
<fhassouneh> dscassel: see you
<hakimsheriff> fhassouneh: Goodbye!
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Ubuntu Rogues. I like that. Infiltrate and assimilate. :D
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-13
<BobJonkman> I envision the Rogues with cloth caps at jaunty angles, silk scarves trailing in the wind, and black leather jackets so shiny you can see your reflection.
<BobJonkman> Almost, but perhaps not entirely unlike https://s16-us2.ixquick.com/cgi-bin/sf?f=39aefd376f33452190f2b75ad00e7204.jpg&anticache=68899
<BobJonkman> OK, if the fun and frivolity is at an end, then this Rogue must go shopping before the stores close.
<BobJonkman> Bye all!
<dscassel> See you, BobJonkman_AFK :)
<BobJonkman> OK, IRC meeting minutes and log are now up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-07-12
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman :D
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
<BluesKaj> I missed the meeting last evening due to a jam at my buddy's place ...is there a meeting log somewhere ?
<dscassel> Yup. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-07-12
<dscassel> Today's Ubuntu Developer Week sessions start in 10 minutes.
<dscassel> (join #ubuntu-classroom or install Lernid. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-14
<youcanlinux> howdy
<BobJonkman> Hi, youcanlinux!
<youcanlinux> Hi, Bob. How are you?
<BobJonkman> Just got back from #gwmm, pretty good presentations
<youcanlinux> what's that about ?
<BobJonkman> http://www.meetup.com/Guelph-Web-Maker-Meetup/
<BobJonkman> For anyone doing anything with Web pages
<youcanlinux> Before I did the wordpress thing for my youcanlinux blog, i kept a real simple web site, plain html, no fancy stuff.
<youcanlinux> Now I want to set up moodle.
<BobJonkman> What's a moodle?
<BobJonkman> "Nuttin'.  Whatsa moodle wid you?"
<youcanlinux> It's like a wiki thing, a CMS, content-management system...
<youcanlinux> Anyway, I want to approach private schools and daycare centers and see if they'd be interested in free educational software using Linux  and other alternative operating systems.
<BobJonkman> Sadly, that's a hard sell
<youcanlinux> I've got one place using it for about 2 years now.
<youcanlinux> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<youcanlinux> anyone use edubuntu ?
<foodle> Hi! anyone has any news of MagicFab??
<foodle> I'm trying to get in contact with him for a project...
<willwh> hmm
<willwh> not seen for a little bit
<willwh> I have a question too, how do you set the main group for a user from the command line/ :]
<BluesKaj> willwh,, best to ask in #ubuntu
<willwh> yeah will do
<youcanlinux> chmod and chgrp
<youcanlinux> gruess, howdy
<youcanlinux> i mean chown and chgrp
<youcanlinux> .
<BluesKaj> !seperatehome
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-15
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<willwh> howdy :))
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-16
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-17
<BluesKaj> Howdy
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-09
 * genii-around wonders how far ahead of Ribfest to start the fasting
<BobJonkman> genii-around: You have Ribfest in TO?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: The Toronto one proper is done, but the Scarborough one is coming up now
<BobJonkman> Supposed to be one in KW too http://www.kitchenerribandbeerfest.com/main2.cfm
<genii-around> http://www.scarboroughribfest.com/
<BobJonkman> Couple of weeks off for the KW Ribfest; won't fast for a few days yet :)
<genii-around> Ooo ribs *AND* beer...
<BobJonkman> Last year the lineup for beer tickets was over an hour
<genii-around> My friend and I have a sort of tradition now where we eat minimally 2-3 days ahead and then go totally glutonous
<BobJonkman> OTOH, I've been expanding my consumption capacity for years now...
<BobJonkman> From the pictures, looks like the same rib vendors in Scarborough and KW.
<genii-around> I think they have like a travelling show like carnivals
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-10
<genii-around> 8pm EST, yes?
<willwh> web:~$
<BobJonkman> genii-around: Yup, 8:00pm  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-07-10
<BobJonkman> That reminds me, there should be coffee somewhere...
<genii-around> Heh
<jlamothe> Does anyone have any idea what Ubuntu is planning to do about Mozilla pulling the plug on Thunderbird?
<genii-around> I imagine go to Evolution, but that is purely a guess
<macbook-dualboot> hello
 * genii-around hands macbook-dualboot a coffee
<macbook-dualboot> ty. i need it. :/
<macbook-dualboot> anyone ever been sorta locked out of their ubuntu side of a dualboot?
<macbook-dualboot> sorta, as in, i can see some files/folders, but the rest "i" don't have permission to view?
<dscassel> Mozilla isn't exactly pulling the plug on Thunderbird.
<dscassel> They're just going back to the sort of half-hearted support they've given it throughout it's lifetime.
<dscassel> http://thecommandline.net/2012/07/07/mozilla-scaling-back-thunserbird-development-shouldnt-mean-not-innovating-in-messaging/
<dscassel> Meeting in about an hour...
<genii-around> Yup
<jlamothe> I'll be here.
<dscassel> Meeting in 5.
 * BobJonkman wipes his feet on the doormat
<genii-around> IIs this g20 anniversary? Went for a smoke before meeting, 20-30 people in black ninja outfits blowing plastic horns yelling "police brutality has to go" etc
 * genii-around googles
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-11
<dscassel> Mass call! crond FiReSTaRT azend cyphermox genii-around johanbr mars willwh bilal DarwinSurvivor IdleOne khoover ryanakca wylde_ BobJonkman Jaguar KombuchaKip sipherdee zul bregma egerlach Jaguar LinuxMonkey txwikinger2
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-07-10
<dscassel> ^- agenda
 * genii-around stops googling
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourselves.  Who are you, where are you and what do you do on/for/with Ubuntu?
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo and I'm LoCo Contact for Ubuntu Canada.
<BobJonkman> Hi!  I'm Bob Jonkman, an Ubuntu enthusiast in Elmira, just north of Waterloo
<hakimsheriff> Hi, I'm Hakim Sheriff, I'm in Montreal
<dscassel> Hi Hakim. :)
<hakimsheriff> hey
<genii-around> I'm Mike in Toronto, I do a lot of user help mostly in #kubuntu but also other channels, a bit of inept moderating in some channels, hold the Toronto release parties
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. My name's Kip and I'm UVLC's representative today.  UVLC just released their second Unity guide for 12.04 LTS which covers Lenses & Scopes. They're also working on a new free commercial game for Ubuntu called Avaneya (www.avaneya.com). We're also working on another "thing", but related to Ubuntu and audio - but top secret for now ;)
<dscassel> Hey, genii-around, KombuchaKip :)
 * KombuchaKip waves at dscassel
<BobJonkman> Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-07-10
<dscassel> I'll give another minute or two for any straglers to wander in.
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee and hands the mugs around
<dscassel> Okay.
<dscassel> singpolyma: Can you tell us about your workshop tomorrow? :)
<singpolyma> Sure.
<singpolyma> So, I'm going to set up a bunch of PC boxes in KWartzlab, which are all blank HDDs.  I'm going to have a bunch of Ubuntu 12.04 CDs, and I'm going to invite workshop participants to walk along with me through the process of installing Ubuntu 12.04 on a PC.  This will involve basic magics such as gettinga PC to boot from a CD, understanding basic partitioning concepts, etc
<dscassel> Awesome.
<BobJonkman> Can participants bring their own computer for an install?
<singpolyma> BobJonkman: Certainly, if they actually want a PC installed that would make sense
<dscassel> So kinda an install fest, but with more theory and background...
<singpolyma> Right. The big different from an install fest is that I'm targetting understanding by novices of the existance of OSs and booting from CDs, and not so much targetting having people actually walk away with a working Ubuntu system
<singpolyma> but if people want a working Ubuntu system, it's a great opportunity for that as well
<dscassel> Sadly I can't be there, but I think it's a great thing.
<BobJonkman> Do you need assistants?
<jlamothe> I don't know if I'll be able to be there (I was hoping to) can someone take lots of pictures for the blog?
<dscassel> I want to write up something afterwards for a blog post or something...
 * dscassel then skeptically wonders if he has time in the next week or so
<dscassel> So, great! Thanks, singpolyma.
<singpolyma> BobJonkman: assistants would be appreciated, but it will depend on how many people tehre ary
 * BobJonkman has another thing until at least 8:00pm, so not sure how useful that limited assistance would be
<IdleOne> Evening folks
<jlamothe> Greetings and salutations.
<IdleOne> singpolyma: that sounds like a great idea and fun too
<dscassel> For the next meeting and subsequent meetings, I want to move the meeting immediately before the Waterloo Ubuntu Hour.
<dscassel> Hi IdleOne!
<IdleOne> heya dscassel :)
<dscassel> So the next one will be Wednesday, August 15 at 7pm EDT.
<txwikinger> hi
<BobJonkman> dscassel: How convenient for me!
<hakimsheriff> Works for me too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: And me! I keep getting distracted at Kwartzlab.
<dscassel> (which is where I am now)
<jlamothe> Where?
<dscassel> jlamothe: ssh.
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Hour Waterloo is currently being held at the Duke of Wellington in Waterloo
<BobJonkman> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1827/detail/
<dscassel> BobJonkman: But that might change in the future... Not that I have any better ideas right now. :)
<genii-around> I'll be on vacation but there may be some form of internet there
<IdleOne> where ya going and can i come?
<IdleOne> actually, I don't care
<genii-around> IdleOne: Apsley, Ont
<IdleOne> can I come no matter where it is
<genii-around> Is a family thing
<IdleOne> In that case I will not intrude
 * IdleOne walks away crying a little bit and mumbling something about gonna get him for this.
<genii-around> Heh
<dscassel> IdleOne: I'm going to Disney World next week.  I'll be a little occupied with a friend's wedding, but hey, if you can make your way down there...
<IdleOne> Can't do that either. Homeland Security and me don't get along so much
<BobJonkman> The only objection I can see to making the IRC chat an hour earlier is that it's still business hours on the West Coast (4:00pm PDT)
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: Is that a problem? (You may speak for your time zone).
<dscassel> Speaking of Ubuntu Hours, we're still running with just the two in Kitchener and up the road in Waterloo.
<txwikinger> Who is getting marred at Disney World? Mickey Mouse?
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: I think he is right, but then nearly any time we pick will be inconvenient for some timezone. For myself though, it isn't an issue.
<dscassel> txwikinger: No, but they've been known to wear the ears occasionally.
<txwikinger> dscassel: Not sure the ears will go through the TSA
<genii-around> Anything on for Global Jam?
<txwikinger> Lot of global and lot of jamming genii-around
<dscassel> txwikinger: That's why they're in checked baggage.
<dscassel> genii-around: I've got a conflict that weekend, but yeat, it's Sept. 7-9.
<genii-around> txwikinger: I was wondering if we specifically have plans yet :-)
<txwikinger> ohah.. explosive ears in the baggage
<genii-around> Maybe I could do something here with Sammy
<txwikinger> genii-around: Historically we always had some kind of plan .. so probably yes
<dscassel> We'll be doing something Sept 8, probably, but that's not official yet.
<dscassel> genii-around: You should do something with Sammy. :)
<genii-around> OK ( makes notes )
 * txwikinger looks in calendar and sees an open spot 
<genii-around> Someone yelling, be back if it's not some real emergency ( I'm still at work )
<dscassel> Hardware install testing is helpful, if nothing else.
<BobJonkman> I may have occasion to be in Toronto, what with the school year starting and young 'uns needing to be ferried to Uni
<dscassel> txwikinger: Are you free to run it?  I may be need to be in and out doing other stuff.
<txwikinger> dscassel: Yeah.. I should be free
<dscassel> Excellent.
<txwikinger> i can keep the children behave
<dscassel> Hey, BobJonkman, What's Sysadmin Appreciate Day?
<dscassel> http://www.sysadminday.com/whatsysadmin.html
<dscassel> And why does the person in the photo look like they've hanged themselves on cat 5 cable?
<BobJonkman> System Administrators look after computer stuff.
<BobJonkman> Most people who use that computer stuff don't realize what a stressful job it is looking after it.  SysAdmins must feel underappreciated 364 days of the year (and 365 days this year)
<txwikinger> Its a bit like teachersfeel
<BobJonkman> Surely there must be some System Administrators who look after Ubuntu-running computers.
<genii-around> Back
<dscassel> I'm sure there might be a couple.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Is there something you'd like to do to celebrate?
<BobJonkman> Funny you should ask. In the KW area I'm organizing a SysAdminDay dinner.  http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2012/07/10/system-administrator-appreciation-day-dinner/  Mostly just so us SysAdmins can have a chance to swap stories over an eggroll or several.
<jlamothe> genii-around: Nobody was on fire?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I'm out of town July 16-22 and Aug 11-18 but if yer around otherwise, feel free to visit!
<genii-around> jlamothe: Luckily not!
<BobJonkman> genii-around: Hopefully there'll be some Ubuntu Jamming in Toronto on the weekend of 8 September
<txwikinger> Canonical has a lot of sys admins for that
<genii-around> I'll try to line something up. If nothing else maybe the basement here, I can use a space about 2000 sq feet for whatever i want
<dscassel> The other coming-up thing is Software Freedom Day, September 15th.
<dscassel> I don't know if there's anything I can do about that quite yet.
<genii-around> Hopefully RMS stays somewhere far away...
<txwikinger> Not sure if working centre is doing something again
<BobJonkman> I think The Working Centre is feeling a bit strapped for resources.  And Computer Recycling is no longer open on Saturdays
<txwikinger> Freedom day and global jamming should really be at the same time
<dscassel> genii-around: Don't be like that. RMS is a lovable beligerant, the definition of the radical extreme who allows me to be the mushy middle.
<dscassel> I appreciate that.
<BobJonkman> If it weren't for RMS all the rest of us would look like radicals
<dscassel> txwikinger: They're pretty different events, really.
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: You look like a radical in any case ;-)
<genii-around> OK, I'll lay off the Stallman :-)
<jlamothe> Also, if we don't have the radicals like RMS, the radicals like Jobs take everything over.
<txwikinger> dscassel: Yeah.. but some people have a life beyond Ubuntu
<dscassel> txwikinger: Tell me about it. That's why I'm hoping the KWLUG people pick up the SFD slack.
<dscassel> And I can maybe drop by with CDs or something.
<genii-around> Oh, reminds me to check GTALUG sched
<txwikinger> dscassel: I probably do my own SFD in June 2013 :-D
 * dscassel hums the free software song to himself.
<BobJonkman> genii-around: missed it, TLUG is meeting nwo...
<genii-around> Yup
<BobJonkman> /nwo/now
<txwikinger> dscassel: You hum very loud.. I can hear you
<jlamothe> txwikinger: I can't and I'm the same room.  :P
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I just wanted to hit one or two before global jam or so on, do some PR, etc
<txwikinger> jlamothe: I have better hearing than you ;-p
<jlamothe> txwikinger: I won't dispute that.
 * jlamothe has terrible hearing.
<dscassel> <15min left.
<dscassel> Hm...
<dscassel> txwikinger: How's that website going?
 * genii-around ponders team reports
<BobJonkman> Good news on the Team Reports front: I've been poking at them; April-June are done.  Still need Nov-Mar  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/TeamReports
<txwikinger> I do not think anything has been done yet
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm wondering about them too.
<txwikinger> I have to look if I find something for drupal7 but I think most Ubuntu stuff is now on wordpress
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Yay! Progress
<BobJonkman> Team Reports are actually easier to do than IRC Meeting Minutes
<jlamothe> BobJonkman: Can't you just use a log?
<txwikinger> A lot of bureaucracy for a couple of CDs
<BobJonkman> jlamothe: There's an Ubuntu Meeting bot, but it requires that the meetings be very formal and strictly run.
<BobJonkman> I don't think that's in our nature
 * jlamothe wears his pants on his head.
<jlamothe> Nope.
<genii-around> If there's anything i can do that might take like 1/2hr-1hour a day weekdays to help, lemme know. I'm usually just sitting here online
<dscassel> txwikinger: I think the main thing is giving people access.
<txwikinger> genii-around: change the drupal6 theme to drupal7
<txwikinger> Well. if people ask me I try to satisfy them
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: The bot doesn't require it but it can be used to do very "business" like meetings.
<txwikinger> I have given several people the drupal6 theme but nobody has come back
<genii-around> txwikinger: I don't know anything about drupal but i could set up a test box here and tinker with it first to get familiar
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: assuming you meant meetingology
<txwikinger> If I would have time I could do it... but the last year was crazy and this summer will be even crazier
<BobJonkman> Anyway, by reading the IRC log and summarizing manually, I get to write the future history of the Canadian Team
<BobJonkman> IdleOne: That's the one
<txwikinger> future history? Nice oxymoron
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: yeah, you can use it as formal as you like.
<jlamothe> txwikinger: I believe they call it the present.
<jlamothe> ...or less distant future.
 * dscassel is currently distracted. Poke me if you need me specifically.
<txwikinger> jlamothe: the present is evading me all the time
<genii-around> LinuxMonkey: How goes in Moncton?
<BobJonkman> Somehow, there always seems to be more history than future.
<BobJonkman> IdleOne: If you can invite Meetingology to attend one of our IRC meetings, we can see how it works
 * BobJonkman is not sure how to make that happen
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: request has been placed
<txwikinger> idleone can do that IIRC
<BobJonkman> Cool!  Thanx, IdleOne!
<IdleOne> Bot should join soon as the owner wakes up or notices the request. He may require a team lead to approve the request for officialness
<IdleOne> AlanBell is the owner btw, you can find him around #Ubuntu*land
<dscassel> Thanks, IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> Sure thing.
<dscassel> It's 9pm (my time) so that probably wraps things up.
<IdleOne> or beer time+4
<dscassel> Renewal doesn't happen until November, probably, so we have time to put that off another month.
<txwikinger> And cut!
<dscassel> But feel free to keep chatting. :)
<BobJonkman> Should we plan to panic soon for the Canadian Team LoCo renewal?
<genii-around> I sure as hell hope not
<BobJonkman> Ah.  Reading slower than I'm writing
<dscassel> BobJonkman: We can wait to panic until after 12.10.
<BobJonkman> I'll put it on the Event Schedule :)
<dscassel> Hurray!
 * genii-around starts thinking already now about 12.10 release plans
<BobJonkman> FSOSS is in October too: http://fsoss.ca
<txwikinger> Do they have info for this year already>
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 15 August 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT
<BobJonkman> The http://fsoss.ca/2011 page has info for 2012 dates
<txwikinger> No Satuday this time
<genii-around> Hm, 12.10 release and FSOSS overlap
<genii-around> IdleOne: So maybe we try it next meeting?
<IdleOne> genii-around: if we can get it in here
<genii-around> OK
<IdleOne> which i am pretty sure we can
<genii-around> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology for the interested
<hakimsheriff> K i gotta go everyine
<hakimsheriff> *everyone
<hakimsheriff> Bye!
 * genii-around waves to hakimsheriff
<IdleOne> For anybody who cares wiki.ubuntu-women.org has been fixed and no longer being reported as an attack site by google.
<crond> sadly, I am not a woman, so that doesn't help me much
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: :)
<IdleOne> wiki.ubuntu-women.org has been fixed and no longer being reported as an attack site by google.
<IdleOne> crond: I don't even...ok.
<genii-around> Heh. I'm imagining now crazed Ubuntu women on the attack.....
<BobJonkman> Hi IdleOne: Thanx for the update.
<IdleOne> oh, btw meetingology is here too
<IdleOne> #startmeeting This is a test
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Jul 11 19:31:38 2012 UTC.  The chair is IdleOne. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 15 August 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | This
<IdleOne> #topic This is a topic test
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 15 August 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | This
<IdleOne> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 15 August 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Jul 11 19:32:10 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2012/ubuntu-ca.2012-07-11-19.31.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2012/ubuntu-ca.2012-07-11-19.31.html
<genii-around> IdleOne: I was in #meetingology last night tinkering with JoseeAntonioR, then watched them have a meeting using it in #xubuntu-devel this morning
<IdleOne> the bot has lots of features that might not be needed for the meetings in here but one that is handy is the minutes it generates :)
<IdleOne> easy to copy paste and email
<genii-around> Yes. Also the minutes link also has the "full logs" link embedded so you can then just go there if something is unclear
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> oh, it also makes them wiki friendly
<genii-around> IdleOne: If you check http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/xubuntu-devel/2012/xubuntu-devel.2012-07-11-15.04.html  you can see how they are using it in there, and compare the minutes it made to the full log and see how pleia, knome etc used it in the channel
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-14
<media> hey all... can anyone direct me to a channel that might be able to help me figure out connecting to a tv through hdmi
<media> i'm having a problem with it
<media> something to do with edid...
<media> thanks
<genii-around> media: Are you using hdmi-hdmi cable or some converter in between? If there is a dvi-hdmi converter then often the os cannot query the tv/monitor for it's capabilities
<media> its a straight hdmi>hdmi
<media> any ideas?
<genii-around> Anyhow.. might want to look into using xrandr to explicitly change the mode for what is probably the HDMI-0 device...  some reference material: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.htm
<media> appreciated. thanks
<genii-around> np
<media> whoops... second link 404'd
<media> what does it mean to "change the mode"?
<genii-around> media: The text of the second link copied into pastebin: http://pastebin.com/yB1XuTJA
<genii-around> media: Usually you will not for instance be using 1920x1080 on your computer monitor, so you use xrandr to set that mode ( or resolution if you prefer)
<media> i'm getting the correct resolution... the problem is with weird colours and periodic flickering
<genii-around> What is the result from just: xrandr        on the command line? Might be at 50Hz or some odd refresh
<media> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 4096 x 4096
<media> VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<media> HDMI1 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 698mm x 392mm
<media>    1920x1080      60.0*+
<media>    1280x720       60.0
<media> thats what comes up
<media> the flickering only happens every 5 minutes or so
<media> its very odd...
<genii-around> Yes
<media> i think it has something to do with edid tables...
<media> do you know anything about that?
<media> its a term that came up a bunch during my search
<genii-around> I doubt it has much to do with that. The edid is just the information which the monitor/tv reports back to the computer when it's asked what it's capabilities are
<genii-around> You're already using 1920x1080@60Hz so it must have been able to understand the tv could use it
<media> ok. i understand
<media> any other thoughts?
<genii-around> The flickering happens if the computer is just sitting there with maybe a webpage or not doing anything, or it happens when you are streaming video to the tv from the computer?
<genii-around> ( because ext filesystem will "hiccup" a bit when streaming large files
<media> i dont think its that... i can fix the flickering by changing the video input on the TV to something else
<genii-around> Perhaps try querying the tv for it's EDID info... first make sure package read-edid is installed... then: get-edid|parse-edid
<genii-around> sudo may be required for the get-edid
<media> et-edid: get-edid version 2.0.0
<media> 	Performing real mode VBE call
<media> 	Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f00 bx=0x0 cx=0x0
<media> 	Function supported
<media> 	Call successful
<media> 	VBE version 300
<media> 	VBE string at 0x11100 "Intel(r)Q33/Q35/G33 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS"
<media> VBE/DDC service about to be called
<media> 	Report DDC capabilities
<media> 	Performing real mode VBE call
<media> 	Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x0 cx=0x0
<media> 	Function supported
<media> 	Call successful
<media> 	Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers
<media> 	Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC2 transfers
<media> 	0 seconds per 128 byte EDID block transfer
<media> 	Screen is not blanked during DDC transfer
<media> Reading next EDID block
<media> VBE/DDC service about to be called
<media> 	Read EDID
<media> 	Performing real mode VBE call
<media> 	Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x1 cx=0x0
<media> 	Function supported
<media> 	Call failed
<media> The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed
<media> Error: output block unchanged
<media> parse-edid: IO error reading EDID
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> I'm out of immediate ideas
<media_> i see... ideas on where i might go next?
 * genii-around has another coffee and thinks\\
<media_> no one is responding in the xbmc-linux channel
<genii-around> There may be some intel driver option for the xorg.conf which is helpful, but offhand I would not know which one(s)
<media_> ok thanks anyway.  take care
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-09
<genii> We just got hammered here with water
<Seven_Six_Two> hey all
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm doing 12.04--12.10--13.04 upgrade, and I only have xchat  installed for fun
<FfoO> Good day.
<FfoO> window close
<FfoO> Oops..
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-13
<sarobat> I guess most of Canada is still sleeping?
#ubuntu-ca 2016-07-12
<stevendale> My location: Bellbowrie, Australia
#ubuntu-ca 2017-07-11
<azend|vps> Does anyone here know bob_smith3 from the forums?
<azend|vps> Apparently he lives in an area where there's a house I'm interested in :)
<azend|vps> But there has to be good internet first
